# Virginia Woman Charged With Welfare Fraud For Collecting Benefits While Husband Earned Millions



## gimbap (Mar 10, 2017)

*




*

*Virginia Woman Charged With Welfare Fraud For Collecting Benefits While Husband Earned Millions*
*Helen Agbapuruonwu collected over $100,000 in benefits over six years while her husband was working at a D.C. law firm*
*By Julie Carey*

An Arlington woman was arrested this week and charged with four counts of welfare fraud for collecting over $100,000 in benefits – all while her husband was a high-earning attorney in D.C., police say.

Police say a six-month investigation into Helen Agbapuruonwu, 41, found that the mother of four had collected benefits like food stamps and Medicaid assistance for the past six years.

While Helen was collecting benefits, her husband, Fidelis Agbapuruonwu, was earning $1.5 million per year as a lawyer, according to court documents obtained by News4.

In 2001, Fidelis received the prestigious Paul and Daisy Soros Fellowship which helped pay his way through law school.

Fidelis’ LinkedIn page claims he works for the D.C. firm of Mayer Brown, but today the firm said he no longer works there. Court officials believe Fidelis, a Nigerian immigrant, has “fled the country and is somewhere in Africa.”

The director of the pre-school the Agbapuruonwu’s children once attended said she is shocked by the allegations against family.

“I have to believe it’s not true,” she said.

Helen Agbapuruonwu’s defense lawyer declined to comment.

Police say they hope this case is a deterrent to anyone who thinks about trying to cheat the system.

“We hope it sends a message that if you are taking public assistance it’s truly intended for those in need, and we’re committed to ensuring those who need the most help receive it,” said Arlington County Police spokeswoman Ashley Savage.



Source: Virginia Woman Charged With Welfare Fraud For Collecting Benefits While Husband Earned Millions | NBC4 Washington http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/l...l?_osource=SocialFlowFB_DCBrand#ixzz4ayoHQExt 
Follow us: @nbcwashington on Twitter | NBCWashington on Facebook


----------



## Philippians413 (Mar 10, 2017)

I was hoping they wouldn't be black.


----------



## Kanky (Mar 10, 2017)

Philippians413 said:


> I was hoping they wouldn't be black.



I am happy that they aren't AA. Such a stupid crime to commit.


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 10, 2017)

100k in benefits??!! That's some silly stuff to catch a felony over.


----------



## moneychaser (Mar 10, 2017)

Greed will get you every time


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Mar 10, 2017)

Wait....so were they separated? Was he not giving her money?


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Mar 10, 2017)

If they did a sweep through my city, half the population would be up on charges


----------



## nikki2229 (Mar 10, 2017)

People are so greedy and thinking that they can get over. He is making 1.5 mil per year and you are catching cases for what amounts to less than $20,000 per year during that 6 year period.

His behind done fled back to Africa leaving his wife to face the music alone. Smh


----------



## Transformer (Mar 10, 2017)

They need to investigate the ones getting Section 8 vouchers also.  They pay rent to a husband or another relative for the mansion they are living in.  The Russians have this scheme on lock.


----------



## VivaMac (Mar 10, 2017)

Transformer said:


> They need to investigate the ones getting Section 8 vouchers also.  They pay rent to a husband or another relative for the mansion they are living in.  The Russians have this scheme on lock.



Don't forget Hasidic Jews

http://gothamist.com/2016/05/17/hasidic_wburg_section_8.php

Federal records show that residents of Hasidic communities have historically applied for vouchers in bulk with the assistance of real estate-connected community organizations like United Jewish Organizations (UJO), and use them to live in new apartments designed to suit large Hasidic families—multi-bedrooms in low-slung buildings that don't necessitate elevators.

*In February 2007 UJO helped 2,000 people apply for Section 8 in a single day (there were 200,000 applicants total during the 90-day window). And when HPD offered up 400 vouchers to Community Board 1 members after a 2008 rezoning, UJO helped 600 people apply in a matter of hours.

*


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love (Mar 10, 2017)

@Transformer @VivaMac 

Maybe I'm not slick enough,  but I'm not understanding the section 8 hustle. Is the govt not checking income and bank accounts? Are they taking vouchers and renting from family to give them the money?

 I'm lost, explain it to me like I'm 5. Lol


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Mar 10, 2017)

You can't rent from family anymore unless you were grandfathered in.


----------



## Transformer (Mar 11, 2017)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> You can't rent from family anymore unless you were grandfathered in.



How are they going to know that they are a family member, especially if a rental agency is used. They are protected by constructing a "Chinese wall."


----------



## Transformer (Mar 11, 2017)

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> @Transformer @VivaMac
> 
> Maybe I'm not slick enough,  but I'm not understanding the section 8 hustle. Is the govt not checking income and bank accounts? Are they taking vouchers and renting from family to give them the money?
> 
> I'm lost, explain it to me like I'm 5. Lol



Here's how it works.

You can be legal, illegal, alien,  immigrant, refugee---doesn't matter and if you state you are under the income level you can get a voucher.

So when a coyote helps a person cross the border, the person becomes eligible for a voucher and many times they use that voucher in corporate housing that hire these illegal folks. So the corporate guy has a workforce housed by the government.

Also, a wife can rent from her husband.....Russians do this a lot and the husband and wife uses a different address--no cohabitation on paper.

My ex-sister-in-law rents from her brother and because my BIL was a felon, he "rented" the upstairs unit of the same complex connected by a back stairway--separate address but shared utilities.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Mar 11, 2017)

There has to be more to this. Hopefully we get a follow up with more info.


----------



## Farida (Mar 11, 2017)

I had a client who was a diplomat. So she was not required to file taxes. She was making over $250,000 with free housing and other allowances. Her husband  a job that paid like $50,000 a year and filed taxes and claimed all 7 kids as dependents so they got the earned income credit for all those kids. Because the wife's diplomatic income did not need to be declared...


Live.Laugh.Love said:


> @Transformer @VivaMac
> 
> Maybe I'm not slick enough,  but I'm not understanding the section 8 hustle. Is the govt not checking income and bank accounts? Are they taking vouchers and renting from family to give them the money?
> 
> I'm lost, explain it to me like I'm 5. Lol



Usually the government does not have access to your bank accounts or tax returns without your consent. If they ask you for a copy that is easy to fabricate.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Mar 11, 2017)

Transformer said:


> How are they going to know that they are a family member, especially if a rental agency is used. They are protected by constructing a "Chinese wall."



Same surname? I don't know about the rental agency, that would be tougher. Either way, it's illegal now.


----------



## VivaMac (Mar 11, 2017)

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> @Transformer @VivaMac
> 
> Maybe I'm not slick enough,  but I'm not understanding the section 8 hustle. Is the govt not checking income and bank accounts? Are they taking vouchers and renting from family to give them the money?
> 
> I'm lost, explain it to me like I'm 5. Lol



Their particular scenario I posted is a little more complicated and on the face of seems perfectly legal, but I will take a shot.

Some years ago the influential members got the city to rezone an area to more suit the needs of the community.

They then built low cost housing, low rise, with kosher kitchens

Rented to members of the community usually poor, but not always.

Charged affordable rents. All good

When vouchers are announced, they have a network via social media to let their people know

Why do all this? Because everyone benefit, the rich more than the poor.

So, let's say your rent is $1500, you get $1050, you pay your landlord the difference.  Win, win.

It's a problem, because it violates all kinds of fair housing rules. 
Read this article to get a better understanding http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...n-top-beneficiary-section-8-article-1.2639120

I am hypocritical, when it comes to this scenario, because my thoughts are, Black people should be doing this. 

OK, second scenario, this one my aunt's Jewish friend explained to her.

You buy a nice house, but put in your child's name, on paper you own no major assets.
Proceed to apply and get every government assistance you qualify for. You do this with the help of a lawyer.
See Transformers post. It's not about getting rich, for them it's about, "you giving? I am taking" lol. See the thread about Black folks liking free stuff.

Snippet from the article I posted:

*Some prominent people have worked the system — including Rabbi Leib Glanz, the politically connected head of the United Talmudic Academy.

Glanz was living in an apartment paid for by his brother’s Section 8 voucher. In 2012, the two were accused of defrauding the Section 8 program of $220,000 over 15 years. The brothers pleaded guilty to misdemeanor charges and served short jail stints.
Then there’s Aron Stark, the brother of Brooklyn developer Menachem Stark, whose 2014 murder made headlines. Last year, Aron tried to push rent-stabilized tenants out of a building he owned in Bushwick. Civil case documents indicated that Stark for years claimed he qualified for Section 8 while failing to declare his ownership stake in four Brooklyn properties.

A city employee testified Stark paid $48 a month in rent for his Heyward St. apartment in 2007, the same year he took out a $1.1 million mortgage on two Hancock St. properties. Stark gave up his voucher in 2012 and has not been prosecuted for fraud*

Perhaps @Tamrin or @Lucie, can better explain how it works.


----------



## DeepBluSea (Mar 11, 2017)

I know a Nigerian lady who told me this happens a lot. They just claim the husband is not there to support them to get Medicaid, snap benefits,housing assistance,  etc. But DH is living there supporting the family. Not paying for food and insurance frees up a lot of money. 

Regular degular Americans (all races) do the same thing except they aren't married. The man is just living there. Sometimes the man has a job sometimes he's just mooching. 

Unfortunately the government encourages people to scam. You have to be at poverty level to get help. If you are $50 over their arbitrary limit, you don't get help. But if you have $50 more than the next person,are you really more financially able to pay for insurance and food? I'm not condoning fraud but hey if you need to eat, you will find a way. 

I work with a guy who helped his grandmother on a fixed income file paperwork for EBT. Denied because she was $50 over. But after paying monthly bills she hardly has any money to buy food or pay for her medicine. Thankfully he is in a position to help her out. But her life would be easier if she just fudged her numbers like everyone else.


----------



## Harina (Mar 11, 2017)

When did the husband flee? I wonder if it was due to his wife's activities...


----------



## Transformer (Mar 11, 2017)

Harina said:


> When did the husband flee? I wonder if it was due to his wife's activities...



He's probably going to state that he knew nothing of his wife's fraud.


----------



## Transformer (Mar 11, 2017)

See here's a reflection from corporate or widespread welfare fraud committed by white folks.  Of course they don't commit ordinary welfare fraud because they have all been moved to Social Security---medically retired.


----------



## Subscribe (Mar 11, 2017)

Livingmylifetothefullest said:


> If they did a sweep through my city, half the population would be up on charges



Whites seem to do tax fraud and minorities do welfare fraud.


----------



## DeepBluSea (Mar 11, 2017)

Subscribe said:


> Whites seem to do tax fraud and minorities do welfare fraud.



I know I don't make enough money but I need to get on that Donald Rump plan. One thing that I definitely agree with Libertarians and Republicans about is I'm tired of being taxed to death. Schools and healthcare still subpar despite all the money they get. I would find ways to keep my money to benefit my family too.


----------



## Menina Preta (Mar 11, 2017)

Transformer said:


> They need to investigate the ones getting Section 8 vouchers also.  They pay rent to a husband or another relative for the mansion they are living in.  The Russians have this scheme on lock.



Right!  I interact with a lot of Medicaid people and I'd venture to say about a quarter shouldn't be on it.  One dude was attending a private university and told me he doesn't like to use the train so he drives everywhere.  Another attended a prestigious local business school...Folks stay trying to scam.  I mean some people on here even admitted to their scamming...lol.


----------



## Subscribe (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm conflicted.


----------



## LostInAdream (Mar 11, 2017)

It was said already but the Jews have this in lock in NYC. I know someone who works and lives closely with them and there is no shame, it's the norm. They'll tell you in a second on how to work around the system.


----------



## Ithacagurl (Mar 14, 2017)

http://dailycaller.com/2017/03/13/soros-fellow-flees-country-while-wife-arrested-for-welfare-scam/


----------



## 1QTPie (Mar 14, 2017)

Why wasn't I born with the knowledge to scam? People get over.  ...until they get caught.


----------

